# Motorcycle Carrier



## Zimee (May 18, 2008)

Hi there guys, I was wondering if we had any engineers in the house. On the LDV Forum a guy up in Northan Ireland has made something very similer to this but the cost of going there to get it done is a bit pricey so I thought I would ask if there is anyone here in the UK, or better still, in South Wales that could make this unite up.


----------



## paulj (May 1, 2005)

*motor cycle rack*

hi i have just got a very similar rack from dave cooper trailers at a cost of £215 plus post very well made paul


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ours is very similar from Armitage Trailers










Has a ramp to roll up the bike on, a vertical bar coming up from the tow bar on which goes a U shaped metal bar with rubber sleave which is then ratchet strapped down, just one small ratched strap round the front wheel and thats it. Rack fits into the chassis and will take 200KG load.

Takes less than a minute to get on or off.

http://www.armitagetrailers.com/motorhomes.htm


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

BEFORE you start make sure you will have enough carrying capacity spare on your rear axle, most motorhom,es are pretty close to their permitted axle loadings before you add anything else hanging off the back !!! 

Its NOT just a case of " I have 400kg "unused load" on my rear axle and the rack plus bike only weigh 350Kg" There is the overhang and leverage effect to consider as well. It doesnt matter if the carrier can take 300Kg if the rear axle of your motor home can only take an additional 50!!

Its a complex matter that has been aired on here in the past.

Seek professional advice FIRST or you could make an expensive mistake.


----------



## Zimee (May 18, 2008)

Thats brilliant to see there are people making them here.

I am converting an LDV Convoy400 3.5Ton to a stealth camper so I shouldnt exceed the weight. I will take it into account though.

Zim


----------

